# Best thing for minor scrapes, cuts & abrasions?



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Last Friday is not very long ago. Many people over treat wounds and they can take longer to heal. Keep it simple... wash it with an antibacterial soap, use some betadine and neosporin and then just let it heal keeping an eye out for any infection.


----------



## barquarter (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree. Keep it simple. Let air get to it. Horses have an amazing ability to heal if we don't put to much on it.


----------



## squeak351 (May 20, 2010)

Can do. The barn owner tends to over react which makes me over react. There are no signs of infection. I'll pick up some betadine and neosporin in the morning and try that. Thanks!


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I use neosporin with pain relief when my horse gets a minor cut. It seems to just help keep the infection rate down and I feel better putting it on. And its nice to keep around in my tack locker in case I injure myself.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Air drying does do amazing things..some of the horses got bit by one of the other horses.They weren't deep so we just let nature take it's course and they are pretty much healed...just need to grow the hair back. The oinments I use is diaper rash cream..it's good if they get chapped muzzle. Vet recommended it so I know it won't do harm. triple antibiotics,corona..anything that will help it heal. My horse doesn't get injured really. She had a scrap on her hip and I just put ointment on it sometimes and just let nature do most of it. It's a faint scar but her hair grew back and I imagine it will fade as life goes on.


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

Manuka Honey or Apple Cider Vinegar. You can buy both at a health food store. Heres some links:

Honey For Horses - For First Aid? Yes!

Benefits of Apple Cider Vinegar with Horses and Uses in the Barn


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Deep wounds I use Sugardyne, but most small stuff I just wash it a couple times and let Mother Nature care for it. As long as it is dry it won't tend to get maggots, just keep an eye on it.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

I wash it the first day and leave it going at it constantly wont heal it. If you get a nick you rinse it and leave it allow the healing process to occur


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

If you are going to wash the average wound out with betadine please make sure it is very diluted (weak tea). Betadine full strength can damage the new tissue.

Neosporin (or any triple antibiotic) works well.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

There is a product on the market that has been around for a very long time (about 30 years) - but I just recently learned about it from our vet. It's called "Pink Lady." Vet gave it to us (gave?) to use on Junior's nasty sunburn. We're going to use it on DJ's less nasty sunburn, too. It's pepto bismol pink and has all kinds of good stuff in it. It even acts (according to the vet) as a bit of a sunblock, since it really sticks to the skin fairly well.

It also helps promote hair growth - in the color it's supposed to be - so new hair doesn't come in white on a dark colored horse. How that's supposed to work, I don't know, but the vet swears it does!

It's made by Durvet, if memory serves me - the bottle is at home and I'm at work. We get it from our vet for $15 for a smallish bottle (it's not cheap) and he says we might want to consider buying it by the gallon - it would be cheaper in the long run, and since we have six horses, three of which are paints - it would be good to have on hand. He says it can be used on pretty much any injury - even pretty nasty ones. However, he did caution that it does NOT replace a vet! He says he uses it on all of the horse wounds he treats - even the ones requiring stitches, because it helps to minimize scarring. 

It's only been a couple of days since he used it on Junior, and you can already see improvement in his sunburn rash. (Poor guy is allergic to the sun!) The medication is so - I don't know the word I'm looking for! - adhesive? that you don't even have to put it on every day - every few days is fine. This makes it easier on both Junior and us, because we don't have to go through a painful daily scrub, and the scabs that are forming look like they will be easy to get off. He's not itchy, either, so he's not constantly knocking the scabs off and making things worse. So far it looks pretty much like the best $15 investment we could have made for a horse injury!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Tried googling Pink Lady cream and nutten that would be considered a wound cream came up.....


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Tried googling Pink Lady cream and nutten that would be considered a wound cream came up.....


Hope this works - here is a link to their website. I'm not impressed with it and it doesn't have any info on how/where to get it, but it does have some pictures of nasty wounds that were treated with Pink Lady:

Pink Lady - The Original Pink Wound Dressing - Home

This should take you to a website where you can buy it. I also managed to find it on Ebay by searching for Pink Lady wound care (I think - I've slept since then and am not certain exactly how I entered the search criteria. However, it's not really a cream...

Tuttle's Elexer Special Liniment, Bickmore: Proudsoff, Corona Ointment, Pink Lady, Nu-Stock, Veterinary Cream, Healex, Healtox, Effol Horse Balm, Biozide Gel, Columbia Powder, Granulex, Ice-O-Gel, Franklin's Ointment!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's one more link - and it's a tad cheaper:

Medi-Vet Animal Health - Product Catalog - Wound Care


----------

